# Winch Position on Post-Update-Finished!



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been reading on here that it's best to have your winch post mounted where your bow stop is above your hook ring on the boat. So, that would mean that your winch should be mounted below the stop as well.

Well, mine is not. I would like to modify mine so that it could be like mentioned above but without spending a bunch of money and somehow keep what I have now but maybe add something to make it better.

Any ideas?


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like a simple fix to me. Do you have access to a welder and some scraps of angle and/or channel?

Heres a couple pics of mine to give you ideas. Mine actually had a v shaped stop on it so I had to make the flat stop and the bracket its bolted too. Its just a couple small pieces of angle and the tube the bolt is running through is just a small piece of steel gas line I picked up at the hardware for a buck. The bolts on the actual wood stop were just countersunk into a 2X4 and epoxied before the carpet went on so the heads are not visable.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice, BassBlaster. Great rebuild on the trailer too. =D> 

I'm thinking I need to extend the post up higher and mount the winch farther away from the boat so as not to hit the bow stop(new 2X4 with carpet on it) with the winch handle. Or, if not extending the post up higher, then at least moving the winch farther away from the bow. Then, come off the side of the post and make brackets for the new bow stop?


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you are fine as is, just add a safety chain to your setup.


----------



## moloch16 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> I think you are fine as is, just add a safety chain to your setup.



Seconded.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 31, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> I think you are fine as is, just add a safety chain to your setup.



You mean like a chain going from the hook eye on the bow to the trailer's main frame beam directly below?


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 31, 2011)

fish4thriLLs said:


> You mean like a chain going from the hook eye on the bow to the trailer's main frame beam directly below?



Yes, bow eye to trailer. Could be on the winch post though so you don't have 2' of chain clangin' around.


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 31, 2011)

fish4thriLLs said:


> Very nice, BassBlaster. Great rebuild on the trailer too. =D>
> 
> I'm thinking I need to extend the post up higher and mount the winch farther away from the boat so as not to hit the bow stop(new 2X4 with carpet on it) with the winch handle. Or, if not extending the post up higher, then at least moving the winch farther away from the bow. Then, come off the side of the post and make brackets for the new bow stop?


Thanks!!

After looking at your pics again, I think your right, your post would need to be a little taller. I still think its a simple fix if you have access to a welder.

I agree with the others though, if you wanted to leave it as is, just add a safety chain. I would add one anyhow. I dont think there is anyway my boat could jump off the bow stop but I still put a safety chain on it for peace of mind. Personally, I like a nice solid bow stop but there are several folks on here that tow thier boat just like yours is set up without problems.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 31, 2011)

The winch stand on my trailer was a real POS. I replaced it with a much taller one from an other trailer.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 31, 2011)

Many thanks to all for the ideas and help. Keep'em coming!

I'm thinking about relocating the winch farther back by mounting it on 1/4" thick steel 2.25" wide and bent into a triangle shape so I can bolt it into the same holes as the winch was previously mounted in. Then, extend the post braces up to the bow of the boat and secure my 2X4 stop at the end of those braces. I've added a crude pic below that might help to see my plan better.


----------



## bcbouy (Aug 31, 2011)

bolt a hook/chain and hook it through your winch hook. it won't move once you crank it tight.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay, I had a friend bend, weld and make me a bracket out of some metal I bought. I measured and marked it and he fabricated it. Worked out great. Today, I painted it and bolted it on the post and moved my winch back farther on it. Now all I need to do is bolt two support bars on the side of the post and fasten a carpeted 2 X 4 to the upper end of it and I will have a bow stop mounted above my bow hook eye.

Thanks everyone for your help and comments!


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, if you can look past the surface rust, you can see that I finished my winch post mod.(Someday I hope to repaint the whole boat and trailer [-o< ) You can see the before pics on my first post of this topic. I am very pleased with how it turned out. Thanks to you fine people on here, I was able to get it right. =D>


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 3, 2011)

You could have just unrolled the strap, rerolled it on the winch and had it come from underneath the winch and that would have worked better. But you still would have to have a stop on the boat itself, jus sayin


----------

